# Tarpon fly gear: opinions wanted



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking to get a decent tarpon setup on a budget. The kraken has great reviews for the 8wt, but never saw anyone say how it handles tarpon. Allen offers a military discount which I think is great and that I haven't found many other reel companies offer. 
So i guess my question is, do you think it'd be a good reel for tarpon? 
Im looking at the regular kraken (not the XLA), should i go with the model 4 or 5? Here are the stats: 

4 4.10" 8.05oz 0.88" 1.38" 10wt WFF + 250yd 30lb backing 9wt to 12wt WFF
500 to 600gr Shooting Heads $229
5 4.45" 8.90oz 0.88" 1.58" 12wt WFF + 300yd 30lb backing 12wt to 14wt WFF
600gr to 1000gr Shooting Heads $239

Im thinking the 5 since it is lighter than the nautilus ccdx2 silver king, and holds 50 more yards of backing. 

Im wanting to pair it with either a tfo mangrove, or redington predator 12wt (opinions?)

And finally, for fishing around boca grande/LGI area, what fly line would you recommend, and what backing. Would 30lb be fine for backing? 

Thanks!

Or if anyone has a tarpon setup used for sale that'd be around that price range let me know too!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Without knowing your skill level and casting ability, it is tough to say what rod you should get. I like the Mangrove for intermediate casters targeting bones or reds. Easy, nice cast that is forgiving. But tarpon require long, quick shots right on the money. While I have not cast the Mangrove in a 12, knowing the action on the 8, it would not be my first choice. Again, depends on your casting style.

Allen makes fine reels - hopefully someone with experience on the 4 or 5 will chime in. I rigged up two friends with the 8 wt version and it is a great reel for the cost. Perfect for bones and reds. It should handle tarpon fine. But here's the deal with tarpon - you never know when that big girl is going to show up. If you are buying a 12 wt, step up in $$$ and get bullet proof gear. Watch ebay and these boards for deals. And you may want to consider an 11 - better all day rod - a 12 can be tiring, though I love throwing mine all day.

I will be posting a Ross Momentum 6 on the boards in a few days. Great tarpon reel if you are interested. I recently changed out to Tibor and a not looking back - no complaints on the Ross, I just love the Tibor drag and simplicity of its mechanics.

For line - Wulff Triangle Taper Ghost tip - 12' clear intermediate sinking tip. Get's the fly right in the eat cone of the fish. Teeny TST-400 for the 12 wt. Great tarpon line. I run the Wullf on my 10 and the Teeny on my 12.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I used to fish for Tarpon quite a bit in Puerto Rico when my dad lived there. I always used a stout 10wt.

I would pass on both those rods you mentioned. what is your budget for the rod and reel together?

my current setup is a Hardy Proaxis 10wt with a TFO 425 reel with Wulff bermuda taper and about 200yds of 30lb backing. 

Kraken will work fine.. i would go the 4.4 size

other good reels for cheap
TFO 425
Redington beheomoth ( just dont drop it)
Colton terrapin ( a bit more but an awesome reel)

older goodies
Ross Canyon BG-6
Islander ( heavy but will last for ever)


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I purchased a 12wt TFO Mangrove from a buddy that only lawn casted the thing to use as a back up on the boat. I was very surprised as I can easily dump 80ft of line with this rod throwing a 12wt Cortland Liquid Crystal FL . Only jumped one tarpon (100lb range) on the rod this year and it was very adequate fighting rod. Not a Loomis but how can you complain at $150.00??


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I think brand new the mangrove is around $259. I have the BVK in 8wt and love it to death and TFO warranty is great. Id like to stay around that price or lower of course on a rod. I kind of want to keep my purchase local (compound boardshop). I know they have that mangrove, they also have echo rods, and others. Any other rod suggestions are welcome. 

I am not the best fly caster, been doing it for maybe 2ish or a little more years now. Ive never had an issue accurately putting a fly in front of a red though sight fishing. I don't want a rod that ill grow out of, id rather have one that can at least be a backup if i decide to upgrade. 

The kraken caught my eye for being so cheap (i can get it for less than the prices posted). It has great reviews from what I've seen too. If anyone has a better alternative for at or less money let me know! 

Coconut, is that the wulff "bermuda triangle taper lost tip" line? it says intermediate tip, floating line.

What do you guys think about #30 backing?


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

yes 30lb backing... nothing less. Your backing needs to be stronger than your leader.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

and if you like the BVK i would suggest it in a 10wt or 11wt. They do break but have a killer warranty. I broke my 8wt bvk twice and finally sold it after TFO replacing it twice.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

If you like TFO and want to stay in that similar price range, try out their TiCrX 12 wt. It's a fast action rod and had a lot of backbone. I've got them in 8, 10, and 12. I have a Kraken as well, but it's on my 6wt Axiom. Only had the Kraken a few months but it feels really smooth. I'd imagine it'd be just as nice in the larger sizes but haven't actually tried it. I've got a Sage 8012 pro on my 12wt that I'm really happy with but they're several times what you can get a Kraken for.

None of mine are for sale, but if you'd like to cast the 12wt TiCrX, let me know - I'm in the Placida/Englewood area.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

DWJensen said:


> If you like TFO and want to stay in that similar price range, try out their TiCrX 12 wt. It's a fast action rod and had a lot of backbone. I've got them in 8, 10, and 12. I have a Kraken as well, but it's on my 6wt Axiom. Only had the Kraken a few months but it feels really smooth. I'd imagine it'd be just as nice in the larger sizes but haven't actually tried it. I've got a Sage 8012 pro on my 12wt that I'm really happy with but they're several times what you can get a Kraken for.
> 
> None of mine are for sale, but if you'd like to cast the 12wt TiCrX, let me know - I'm in the Placida/Englewood area.


Cool man ill see if my local shop has that TiCrx. I don't need a TFO, i just had good experience with my BVK so far. I have a place on little gasparilla ill be going to this weekend to fish, maybe if i don't get a rod before i can come try it out.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm a big TFO fan (I've got five of 'em).

If you're in the area, go see Josh at West Wall (on 41 just N of Toledo Blade). I'm pretty sure he'll have one in stock (and a few others you can try right there at the shop).


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

DWJensen said:


> I'm a big TFO fan (I've got five of 'em).
> 
> If you're in the area, go see Josh at West Wall (on 41 just N of Toledo Blade). I'm pretty sure he'll have one in stock (and a few others you can try right there at the shop).


will do, i pass right by there too.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Jfack - here's the Wulff Lost Tip fly line I mentioned:

http://royalwulff.com/products/bermuda-triangle-taper-lost-tip-fly-line/

Great line - I also have it on my 8 wt for snook.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If you are looking at tfo's I feel you are doing yourself a did service without looking at the TFO bluewater series. I have the baby (10wt) and the LD (12wt).

They have a really strong backbone that allows the angler to put a lot of pressure on big nasty fish.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hard to justify the Allen when this is in the classifieds with good 12wt line for an extra 100 bucks. I'm sure the Kraken is good enough but when all hell breaks loose I'd rather have the Tibor. Plus by the time you put line on the Allen you're at even money. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/t...el-late-model-like-new-350.39670/#post-314011


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Hard to justify the Allen when this is in the classifieds with good 12wt line for an extra 100 bucks. I'm sure the Kraken is good enough but when all hell breaks loose I'd rather have the Tibor. Plus by the time you put line on the Allen you're at even money.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/t...el-late-model-like-new-350.39670/#post-314011


He said its right hand retrieve. Otherwise I'd probably do it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That's the hand you want to be reeling with on a 12wt with over 200yrds spun out of your reel. If you are right handed, you'll reel faster with your right hand!

If that's not at least a large arbor, I'd look at other options. What was he asking anyways and what model?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Fin-Nor #4 holds 300 yds of 30 lb. Dacron. I bought it years ago when I had a real job. You can find them used sometimes. Bill Bishop in his book High Rollers said to not use a drag while fishing for big Tarpon and just palm the reel and hold the line against the rod. So any big arbor should work. I'd concentrate on the a rod that won't break IMHO


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Without knowing your skill level and casting ability, it is tough to say what rod you should get. I like the Mangrove for intermediate casters targeting bones or reds. Easy, nice cast that is forgiving. But tarpon require long, quick shots right on the money. While I have not cast the Mangrove in a 12, knowing the action on the 8, it would not be my first choice. Again, depends on your casting style.
> 
> Allen makes fine reels - hopefully someone with experience on the 4 or 5 will chime in. I rigged up two friends with the 8 wt version and it is a great reel for the cost. Perfect for bones and reds. It should handle tarpon fine. But here's the deal with tarpon - you never know when that big girl is going to show up. If you are buying a 12 wt, step up in $$$ and get bullet proof gear. Watch ebay and these boards for deals. And you may want to consider an 11 - better all day rod - a 12 can be tiring, though I love throwing mine all day.
> 
> ...



As far as the Mangrove, I have the 8WT and it's a great little rod but I've been telling myself I want something that will shoot line farther better with a faster more stiff rod. Great for anything relatively close and yea forgiving but to put some distance casts on top of a school of tarpon I'd go with a stiffer rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> As far as the Mangrove, I have the 8WT and it's a great little rod but I've been telling myself I want something that will shoot line farther better with a faster more stiff rod. Great for anything relatively close and yea forgiving but to put some distance casts on top of a school of tarpon I'd go with a stiffer rod.


Drew, if you try that rod in a 10wt-12wt, you will see it stiffens up just fine. I can take one thow with a 10-12wt Mangrove, pic it up off the water with one false cast and zip it out 80ft with no problems. Is that good enough for ya?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I was wondering about if a heavier mangrove will stiffen it up and help shoot that line.

I do like the old professionals and BVK's how they are stiffer as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I was wondering about if a heavier mangrove will stiffen it up and help shoot that line.
> 
> I do like the old professionals and BVK's how they are stiffer as well.


IMO for most people, the BVK in a 10-12wt get's too fast and stiff for them and doesn't behave relative to how the behaviour is from a BVK 8wt down to the 6wt. I honestly can't say I know what the original professionals feel like in anything north of a 9wt. Personally, I don't like the soft feel of a mangrove from an 8wt south, except if I were tight casting close to the boat (whish is not a regular thing for me). However, that rod plesantly changes in a 9wt northward and would have no problems fishing it if someone handed me one and said "this is what you are using today!" 

Whoa, I think I got waaay off topic here! lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Bill Bishop in his book High Rollers said to not use a drag while fishing for big Tarpon and just palm the reel and hold the line against the rod!


I totally do not agree with that! I've seen too many fly reels get back lashed when a fish lunges 100ft in like one second! Too many things causes a novice to have there head up in the clouds and not paying attention or know just how much pressure to apply and then it happens. The back lash happens, the line binds up in the reel and the fish gets popped off!

The other thing that happens is not enough drag pressure is applied when palming for countless of reasons and the fish spins off 300yrds of backing before you know it and someone is then either chasing the fish or getting spooled!

I like a reasonable about of drag but not enough that he can break something. Then palm it to apply more drag when needed.

Ted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> I totally do not agree with that! I've seen too many fly reels get back lashed when a fish lunges 100ft in like one second! Too many things causes a novice to have there head up in the clouds and not paying attention or know just how much pressure to apply and then it happens. The back lash happens, the line binds up in the reel and the fish gets popped off!
> 
> The other thing that happens is not enough drag pressure is applied when palming for countless of reasons and the fish spins off 300yrds of backing before you know it and someone is then either chasing the fish or getting spooled!
> 
> ...


Ted,
You have a good point. Set the reel drag enough so it won't backlash then palm it or trap the line against the rod for drag


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Let'


permitchaser said:


> Ted.....
> then palm it or trap the line against the rod for drag


Let's think about that for a moment. In an instant, your flyline is gone and your left with only backing to deal with. Do you really want to trap backing to the rod with your hand as it melts off the reel at 30mph bursts?  I don't know about you, but I don't like touching backing when that's happening. I like my hand and fingers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Let'
> 
> 
> Let's think about that for a moment. In an instant, your flyline is gone and your left with only backing to deal with. Do you really want to trap backing to the rod with your hand as it melts off the reel at 30mph bursts?  I don't know about you, but I don't like touching backing when that's happening. I like my hand and fingers.


I meant traping fly line not backing. You would have to start the engine and chase down the fly line by reeling any backing you can.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I meant traping fly line not backing. You would have to start the engine and chase down the fly line by reeling any backing you can.


Not always the case. If some good drag is maintained and feathering some stopping power by palming the spool after each lunge and each jump with a lot of rod pressure, it's possible to turn them and keep them running within a 200yrd radius of you. Marking/coloring about 10 to 20ft of backing with a red or black sharpie at the 200yrd mark on the backing is a good way to signal you to get the boat running and chasing your backing back on the spool. I also like a mark on the 100yard point (like a green sharpie in the same lenght) gives you an indicator that it's ok to shut down the boat. Having the boat constantly follow the fish up to the flyline keeps the fish spooked and running. By shutting the boat down and off a good distance away from the fish, keeps it calm and is easier to get him in.

You see a lot of tourney guys run and gun the boat to touch leaders and get the fish to hand in less time than normal. It takes a lot of experience to do that and can be chaotic bringing in a completely green fish and lots of things can go wrong. On the other hand, I don't recommend allow the fish to get completely spent before bring it in. Steady fighting, no stalemates, constantly pulling and turning the fish without the stress of an outboard running on top of him, will break his will, confuse him and get it in within a reasonable amount of time before the both of you wear out.

Ted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Not always the case. If some good drag is maintained and feathering some stopping power by palming the spool after each lunge and each jump with a lot of rod pressure, it's possible to turn them and keep them running within a 200yrd radius of you. Marking/coloring about 10 to 20ft of backing with a red or black sharpie at the 200yrd mark on the backing is a good way to signal you to get the boat running and chasing your backing back on the spool. I also like a mark on the 100yard point (like a green sharpie in the same lenght) gives you an indicator that it's ok to shut down the boat. Having the boat constantly follow the fish up to the flyline keeps the fish spooked and running. By shutting the boat down and off a good distance away from the fish, keeps it calm and is easier to get him in.
> 
> You see a lot of tourney guys run and gun the boat to touch leaders and get the fish to hand in less time than normal. It takes a lot of experience to do that and can be chaotic bringing in a completely green fish and lots of things can go wrong. On the other hand, I don't recommend allow the fish to get completely spent before bring it in. Steady fighting, no stalemates, constantly pulling and turning the fish without the stress of an outboard running on top of him, will break his will, confuse him and get it in within a reasonable amount of time before the both of you wear out.
> 
> Ted


Thanks Ted that's good advice for all of us


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Quality reels have a drag for a reason. Use it. When I am tarpon fishing I like to have about 4 or 5# or so of drag on the reel then palm it to apply extra pressure when the fight calls for it. Especially on that first hot run. I am with Ted. No way I am keeping my fingers on the backing (and remember I use gel spun so for sure I keep fingers away). 

And remember when a fish has a fly line and 100# of backing out there is more pressure on the tippet than just what you have your reel drag set at.


----------

